# http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

For anyone who hasn't read this blog, 
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

I have got a lot out of it and recommend it. First half is maintenance tips and why algae blooms in several different situations. Second half is comprehensive pictures of different algae and descriptions. I was just re-reading it and thought I'd share with you. Very readable.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice blog!!! I learned something!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice information there. thanks for sharing!


----------

